# my day in jail



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

Ghirardelli here from behind bars. my momma iz means today and tooks me to da vet! I over heard dem talking ands dey gonna nooter me. what dat mean? it doesnt sounds good cuz momma packed extra goodies. :shock:

de also said i woudnt wanna pee on Becky any more, but iz like her to smell wike me! she just sits here snickering. she knowz whats coming but wont tell me. ssd:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey buddy, it will be alright. I had it done, I is still a great looking guy. Just think you can then snuggle with Becky and no one will care. Hope you is alright.
Benjamin


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

thanx Benjamin. I make lub to Becky all de time. momma sayz shes gonna bite me, but she lubs me too! I likes to spray her too so she smells so gud! 

so far we just hanging out. Becky says she haz been thew dis and den she wafs, I dont knows what so funny? :?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 15, 2011)

:cry1: innocence lost.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 15, 2011)

Fraggles here. Remember to vote for me and "ink the rabbit" for president and V.P.... After we are in control it will be humans that get the nootering.... Then no more baby humans trying to touch me with there sticky hands!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

Oooohhhh, I dont likes baby hoomans, dat is a scawy thought. :shock:

momma called to check up on us, but nowfings has happened yet. we is just hanging out. :dunno

I will get to de bottom of dis nootering issue and finds out whats it is!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

I know this is for bunny chat, but this is momma. It's 4:30 and I'm getting very nervous not hearing from the vet. I've never stared so hard at the phone willing it to ring in my life.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 15, 2011)

im sure everything is fine


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure everything's been fine  If I feel it's getting late I usually badger the vet asking for news, I'm never good with waiting. If you feel concerned, maybe just call.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

Howy sheetz, I tooks a nap and someone stole my [email protected]! Why didnt u guyz warn me!?! :shock:

:?

I am still sweepy, perhaps is all a dweam? *big gulp of water*

:cry2

oh noez, I is awake!

:scared:

:sigh:

jus not wright to do to a fella

:disgust:

i is going backs to sweep!

:lookaround


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 16, 2011)

glad your ok pal


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 16, 2011)

thankx guys :biggrin2:



i iz feeling a bit better dis morning, but i iz still shocked. how could my mommy do this to me? Becky saz i is being a drama bun, it's not dat bad.

she's never had her boy bits stolen, has she? no! she claims that a spay is even worse, but i dont believe her! ssd:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey buddy, I don't remember mine, maybe you won't either. I hear that you can still get frisky just no babies. Then Becky won't be da one smiling.
Benjamin


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh Noez! My mummy says after Christophermas I get da nooter too! Dis ain't no fairz I been a gud bunny. I made mummy laugh this morning pulling her strawz out of her shakez. I luv her and nose bump and everyting and dis is how I get repaid? Dis stinkz, viva le bunny le revolucarroton . 


By the way Fragglez, do you need a Colonel for your army? Colonel Christopher Brandon at yer servis.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 16, 2011)

Benjamin, you is one smart doode! I likes to be a ladeez man, and now no babies! :dude:



:coolness:how u dooin good lookin ladiez of rabbits online?



oops, Becky just thumped me!:blushan:



I guess i still need to be a good boy :big wink:



I luuuubs my Becky!:inlove::bouquet::flowerskiss::big kiss:



If you gents are still single you can go on dates for me


----------



## ApocoPengirl (Nov 19, 2011)

NOOOOO! You needz to worry! It happened to me! My mommy came and brought be to the vet, and then blackout! I woke up in a crate, and I went to clean myself, and then, it was horrible I was half the man I used to be!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 20, 2011)

Colonel Brandon, do you like Octopus?


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, it's Mr. Bun Bun! At first I never wanted mine chopped off, I didn't want to end up fat and lazy like the dogs! But as I got older one of mine grew very large and the other went inside of me! It was sooooo uncomfortable! I couldn't stand it anymore! The doctor said I had something called testickular canser and that it was weally weally dangerous!

Recently, Mommy took me on a long trip to a different doctor and she left me there all by myself all day! Then all I can remember is these people holding me down and putting this thing on my face and I went to sleep!

When I woke up I was very drowsy and tired. But my balls were gone! Where did they go?! Mom told me that I was nootered for the sake of my life.

But even though I wanted to make babies and have a family, it was better to be safe then sorry and I feel alot better and I move around more. I'm still the same Bun Bun though, and I dare somebunny laugh at my bottom, and I'll buck them up! Grunt! 

So it's actually good to be nootered so you won't end up like I was.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

hi! Ripley heer. my mum sed she wants to get me nootered but since its already cold were i live and i live owtside, she doesn't want too make me sick by bwining me in and owt. pwus, she says itz expensive. i consider myself a lucky bunny!


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 22, 2011)

I dunt mind em so long as dey don't sucker to my face and never come off. Dey got a sharp beak indere...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 23, 2011)

I haz to admit dat I iz feewing much bettwer 

Now I take my time makin luv to Becky and she likes it more. I gib her lots of kisses and clean her face which makes her very happy! :inlove:

I don worry about de other boy in de house so much and I content to hop around my room wifout pooping everywhere. That makes mommy much happier. 

Over all it wrilly iz nots so bad afterall. So don worry if your mommy makes u do it. Den you can ask for a bunwife! Da bestest thing in da world! :hug:


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 23, 2011)

hey Gary me and Bert here were feewing much bwetter now too and were back to uswing mummy's bed for spwingboarding and guess whats? Bert has been doing da bwinkies!!! fwinally i had to show him how its dones!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 23, 2011)

good job guys! bwinkies are de bestest! i lub runnin over da bed too, especially if de cat is sweeping LOL she ges so mad, but i too quick for de fat wazy cat!


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to know that your doing good.


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope I don't gets da nooters! I want babies! But my doefriend won't allow me makin' luv to her! :bunny19


----------

